# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Prevención en Perú ante el virus zika: Especial cuidado en el almacenamiento del agua

## Jonasino

> La Superintendencia Nacional de Servicios de Saneamiento (SUNASS) hace un llamado a la prevención y especial cuidado en el almacenamiento del agua potable debido a la proliferación de virus zika.
> 
> El Regulador pide a los usuarios a tomar en cuenta los consejos brindados por el Ministerio de Salud, y exhorta a la población a evitar el uso de piscinas portátiles donde el agua es almacenada y empozada durante semanas, que pueden convertirse en un potencial foco infeccioso que albergarse el virus zika.
> 
> SUNASS recomienda no tener agua estancada en casa para evitar que el mosquito portador deje sus huevos, así como limpiar con minuciosidad los envases y recipientes donde se almacena el agua o donde pueda proliferar el virus (baldes, floreros, platos, botellas, llantas, macetas, entre otros). Asimismo, se sugiere cubrir las piscinas y tanques y clorar el agua que ahí se almacena; no se debe dejar depósitos con agua limpia abiertos pues es ahí donde los mosquitos dejan sus huevos, cada tres días como máximo se deben lavar los recipientes en donde se almacena el agua, cepillarlos y enjuagarlos antes de llenarnos nuevamente indica Gabriela Corimanya, Coordinadora de Servicios al Usuario de SUNASS.
> Piscinas portátiles
> 
> De otro lado, SUNAS le recuerda a la población, por qué no debe usar las piscinas portátiles y hacer un uso eficiente del agua en la temporada de verano y la época de carnavales, donde el consumo y demanda del agua es mayor:
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/peru/su...enamiento-agua

----------

